# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Aρχαριος σε mac

## dimitris777

Παιδια καλησπερα επειδη ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο αυτο περα απο το iphone δεν εχω καμια ιδεα με το λειτουργικο αυτο και τωρα εχω στα χερια μου εναν mac book pro ξερετε που μπορω μια γενικη βοηθεια για το τι και πως?χρειαζομαι  antivarius εδω?που μπορω να βρω προγραμματα ?η μονο μεσα στο apple store ?Ευχαριατω

----------


## igiorgio

Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα !.  :Smile: 

Αρχικά, ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο, θα σε σε βοηθήσει στο σωστό στήσιμο του συστήματος σου. 
Επίσης θα βρεις οδηγίες για antivirus (μακρυά, δεν χρειάζεται στο OS X), αλλά και για αγορές εφαρμογών.

----------


## dimitris777

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα του ριξω μια ματια και θα δω ελπιζω να μου λυθουν αποριες για προγραμματα και τετοια.Ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## atma

> Παιδια καλησπερα επειδη ειμαι καινουργιος στον χωρο αυτο περα απο το iphone δεν εχω καμια ιδεα με το λειτουργικο αυτο και τωρα εχω στα χερια μου εναν mac book pro ξερετε που μπορω μια γενικη βοηθεια για το τι και πως?χρειαζομαι  antivarius εδω?που μπορω να βρω προγραμματα ?η μονο μεσα στο apple store ?Ευχαριατω


Χρησιμοποιώ το claxmav και είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Είχα γράψει τις απόψεις μου σε παλιότερα για ιούς σε mac και δεν έχουν αλλάξει πολύ μέχρι σήμερα. Αν σκοπεύεις να κατεβάζεις torrents και σπασμένα προγράμματα, πιστεύω πως θα χρειαστείς σίγουρα ένα antivirus. Κατά τα άλλα προγράμματα μπορείς να βρεις στο AppStore :-)

ps. Μια γενικότερη συμβουλή σχετικά με τα «προγράμματα» είναι η εξής: Μην εγκαθιστάς σπασμένα, μην εγκαθιστάς προγράμματα που δεν χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## vamvakoolas

για να μην ανοιγω αλλο θεμα:

επεσε στα χερια μου ενα αρχαιο μηχανημα με MAC 0S 9.2.2 (ελληνικα)

το θεμα ειναι οτι δε ξεκιναει με τη καμμια μπαινει στα ΜΑC αλλα εχει μονο πανω τη μπαρα με το ρολοι και τιποτα αλλο! (μαλιστα η ωρα φαινεται κολλημενη)

Οταν κανω εκκινηση χωρις extensions μπαινει κανονικα

p.s 1: δε παιζει κανενα cd για λειτουργικο
p.s 2: εχει μεσα προγραμματα που αν κανω format θα δυσκολευτω (εως αδυνατο)να βρω...


Οποια βοηθεια...ευπροσδεκτη!

- - - Updated - - -

και μια φωτο οταν μπουταρει, μονο το mouse κινειται!

----------

